# Enron Voice Mail System.



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://207.36.66.38/enron/index.htm


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

"Press '7' if you've lost everything, have no future, and are going to commit suicide. Please give us at least 30 minutes heads-up so we can rush our lawyers over with a liability release form."

(Regretfully, the top of the Enron Tower is no longer available for use by jumpers due to excessive staining of the plaza below.)


----------

